# Show Control Demystified



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Howdy folks. I'm going to be doing a series on how to control things on my blog, and I figured it would be helpful to my fellow haunters. The first post is up already and the next will be coming tomorrow. Check it out and if you think of anything you feel I should cover please let me know.

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/category/show-control/blogid/1


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

im hooked i want to know what is next


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very cool scottzilla. keep it coming, I do industrial control, and the company I work with is in the middle of a big change out of control systems, witch I go dumpster diving for my new prop controls. I use a A/B SLC 5/04 to control my haunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm with Pyro U got me hooked!!!! tell us more that set-up you have in the pic loks sweet...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Scott, can't wait for more.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Jusr read everything..I'm hooked too. Loved the surround sound on a regular CD tut. Never knew you could do that. I'm using old PC based controllers in my console with relay boards, so I'm very interested in other techniques.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

The stuff you have up already is fantastic! I can't wait to see more! Thanks! :jol:


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks : )


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Scottzilla, I'm definitely doing the lite fx fogger modification. That looks so simple. I can't wait to see what else you have planned!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice stuff scott


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I hope you keep finding useful stuff. 

Death Master: I'm jealous of the things you find in your dumpster.


----------

